# Les Amoureux de Rêve



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Lovers' Dream, performing at the piano

Saul


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

This is not an etude right? Where is the melody? Theme? Meaning? Something beyond empty figurations? Anything resembling content at all?
Are we going to compose something these days that actually has some feeling, meaning and point, or are we going to cave in to this so-called 'modern music' to compose pointless things?

I'm still waiting to hear a solid , serious piece of music here. There's no reason for it to be any longer than 20 or so seconds, given the content. Even as New Age goes, this is not impressive at all.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> This is not an etude right? Where is the melody? Theme? Meaning? Something beyond empty figurations? Anything resembling content at all?
> Are we going to compose something these days that actually has some feeling, meaning and point, or are we going to cave in to this so-called 'modern music' to compose pointless things?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear a solid , serious piece of music here. There's no reason for it to be any longer than 20 or so seconds, given the content. Even as New Age goes, this is not impressive at all.


Cycle repeats itself! :3

I got to say I was laughing all the way through when I read it. No offense...


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice move, its nice sometimes not to take ourselves too seriously...

Cheers



Mahlerian said:


> This is not an etude right? Where is the melody? Theme? Meaning? Something beyond empty figurations? Anything resembling content at all?
> Are we going to compose something these days that actually has some feeling, meaning and point, or are we going to cave in to this so-called 'modern music' to compose pointless things?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear a solid , serious piece of music here. There's no reason for it to be any longer than 20 or so seconds, given the content. Even as New Age goes, this is not impressive at all.


----------

